# Cannondale supersix -Sizing advice



## J273 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Im about to purchase a cannondale supersix evo red as my new frame. Can anyone advize on size please?


Im 181.5cm in height with a 84cm inseam barefoot.

Would i be better on a 56 or 54?

Many thanks


----------



## Bentley88 (Jul 16, 2014)

I had a retul bike fit and stand 180 cm with 84cm inseam. Their recommendation for a cannondale synapse was a 58 frame. Plus 110mm stem. 54 seems far too small given your height.


----------



## vasiliyg (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm 178cm and I ride 54cm Evo frame with 110mm stem.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Only you can tell by testing, but I'd reckon 56 would be closer for you - only IMHO.

cheers


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm about the same height as the OP...except my legs are a bit shorter, I ride a Supersix size 56 with a 120mm stem. But, was originally fitted with a 100mm stem, I guess I stretched out (became more flexible) with time.

I do as other have stated, suggest you get a guru or retul fit to get a better answer


----------



## disaster999 (Jan 28, 2013)

Im 185cm tall and the cannondale distributor took my inseam measurements and sized a 58cm frame for me.

A year later I took it to get a retul fit because of some back aches and leg cramps. They said I should of gotten a 56cm bike.

I think the distributor was more interested in moving bikes than actually keeping a customer.


----------



## tturner (Mar 18, 2012)

56.

I am proportional at 189 cm and I ride a 58. I was on a 60 that was too big.

The answer really depends on how proportional you are.


----------

